# My Simple Ammo Sorter



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

EDIT; Here are pics and commentary also put on the #23 post of this thread.

What I don't like about the rod method, which I almost made is that there is way too much chance for me in knocking it around, for the rods to bend. I just preferred the assured longevity of the angle iron, nearly no weight, and if the balls bunch up on the rod ammo sorter I assume that if you push the balls along and get too heavy handed the balls could drop where you dont want them. Tha angle iron is in my opinion in the bigger scheme of things a superior way to go.

Here it is with a leader funnel attached. I simply taped it on with some aluminum tape used for duct work. Also you can see the back side, which is the side I ground a large part of the hole opening and then I hand filed it to the precise size for the specific ball size. I planned on making one more precisely made, but this one works so well I haven't been driven to refine it yet.





















I have been a bit quiet lately, just busy. Though, I have been meaning to video my simple ammo sorter.
I ground the back side with a roto zip using a cut off disk to where it was less work to finish the slot size for each ammo. It is nothing special but it works very good.

I was going to make a feeder that helps the ammo to drop single file into the angled aluminum, with a stand, bit decided it would be another bulky thing to find a place for so I feed the ammo a handful at a time. It is small and not cumbersome.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thats a great idea Ray.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a neat idea Ray,good job


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I use two 1/4 inch steel rods spaced on a taper and a flat funnel leading into them. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce one Ray! Simple and it works perfect! Flatband


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Great rig Ray. It has the two most important features: 1 - It works. 2 - It's simple to make. That makes it pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I use two 1/4 inch steel rods spaced on a taper and a flat funnel leading into them. -- Tex


Tex, I think that I understand your setup..would you post a pic for us?


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice idea


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Good idea. Nice and easy to make. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome idea.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Simplicity at it's finest.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great idea Ray.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very clever and simple. Thanks for sharing Ray. Cheers, Bob


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

So simple it's genius









Thanks for the video, if I had to just read it, I probably would have started at the other end of that jig







(of course then I would only need one jar














)

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> So simple it's genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great idea ray!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

nice 1 .i like it ,







nice and simple


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Great idea! I think I will have to make one for myself. That is unless you plan on making them for sale? If so let us know so we can buy one from you!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump! We need this for MWST 2015.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Or......

Assuming that you are talking about steel balls, mount two 1/4 steel rods 36 inches long set 1/8 inch apart on one and 5/8 inch apart on the other. Keep them at a slight angle and roll the balls down them from the narrow end to the wide end. Have containers under them to catch the various sizes. Use a V bent shaped cardboard to guide the balls onto the rods. Different sizes just fall through at different places along the rods. -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Or......
> 
> Assuming that you are talking about steel balls, mount two 1/4 steel rods 36 inches long set 1/8 inch apart on one and 5/8 inch apart on the other. Keep them at a slight angle and roll the balls down them from the narrow end to the wide end. Have containers under them to catch the various sizes. Use a V bent shaped cardboard to guide the balls onto the rods. Different sizes just fall through at different places along the rods. -- Tex
> 
> ...


What I don't like about the rod method, which I almost made is that there is way too much chance for me in knocking it around, for the rods to bend. I just preferred the assured longevity of the angle iron, nearly no weight, and if the balls bunch up on the rod ammo sorter I assume that if you push the balls along and get too heavy handed the balls could drop where you dont want them. Tha angle iron is in my opinion in the bigger scheme of things a superior way to go.

Here it is with a leader funnel attached. I simply taped it on with some aluminum tape used for duct work. Also you can see the back side, which is the side I ground a large part of the hole opening and then I hand filed it to the precise size for the specific ball size. I planned on making one more precisely made, but this one works so well I haven't been driven to refine it yet.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I see the advantages to that. Thanks for the pics Ray.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great ideas,

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

oh man, I was going a series of perforated trays but this is WAY better. I am going to make right away.

Thanks RAY!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'll be making on just as soon as I can find the right containers. No one has anything decent around here....maybe I can find something on ebay.

Thanks for the great pics and video.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I'll be making on just as soon as I can find the right containers. No one has anything decent around here....maybe I can find something on ebay.
> 
> Thanks for the great pics and video.
> 
> Todd


Go eat a bunch of peanuts or peanut butter


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be making on just as soon as I can find the right containers. No one has anything decent around here....maybe I can find something on ebay.
> ...


The ones I like are the containers for Pesto that I get from Costco. They are plastic and just the right height and width for how I use them.

As for the bulk storage I save other large plastic containers with large mouths. Costco packages nuts in a square plastic container with the mouth very large, almost the full width of the container. Their big mayo jar (plastic) is similar but round. I am sure other products that can be found in the "warehouse" stores, like Sam's etc.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool Ray, simple, cheap, and effective!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I found a site...http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=604&parentcatid=469....they have just about any container you could want. Now, I just have to figure out which ones to use :rofl: .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I found a site...http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=604&parentcatid=469....they have just about any container you could want. Now, I just have to figure out which ones to use :rofl: .


Have you looked at Uline?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I found a site...http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=604&parentcatid=469....they have just about any container you could want. Now, I just have to figure out which ones to use :rofl: .
> ...


not yet....but I did find out that US Plastic is very proud of their shipping costs. I picked out the ones I wanted and the shipping was more than the order....on to the next place....


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

brillant


----------

